# Fountain Pen Kit Options



## mdwilliams999 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have an order request for a "high end" fountain pen with the George Washington "Horse-chestnut" wood from Historical Woods.  I have limited exposure to fountain pens but have made a few using the Penn State fountain pen kits such as the Nouveau Sceptre and Art Deco, and Majestic Jr.

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions as to other options I may want to consider?  The buyer is flexible on overall cost as they are looking for a balance between overall quality and cost.  Though I know they aren't looking for $1,000 pen or more either.

Any suggestions or direction would be appreciated.

Mike


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 30, 2012)

Just my opinion as others will think differently, both the Nouveau Sceptre and the Art Deco are to modernistic looking for a pen made from historical woods. 
All the Jrs would look good but if your trying to give the wood center stage the Jr. Gent in rhodium would be my pick as it's not blingy like the Jr. Majestic and some think the Jr. Statesman. The Retro also would work especally if you replace the black final with the GW "Hores Chestnut".


----------



## GoatRider (Jan 30, 2012)

I think something fancy like the art deco would overpower simple wood. Go with something simple like a Jr Gent II.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Jan 30, 2012)

i make pens from wood off of old navy ships. the jr gent is one of the common pens i use and they really look good. the color of the wood would held decide the plating IMHO.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is the Horse chestnut pen I made for my client. He is happy with the nib, though I doubt he uses it. I think it is kept in his collection, so it was not an issue. I suggested a solid gold nib for $100.00 more, he declined.



mdwilliams999 said:


> I have an order request for a "high end" fountain pen with the George Washington "Horse-chestnut" wood from Historical Woods.  I have limited exposure to fountain pens but have made a few using the Penn State fountain pen kits such as the Nouveau Sceptre and Art Deco, and Majestic Jr.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions as to other options I may want to consider?  The buyer is flexible on overall cost as they are looking for a balance between overall quality and cost.  Though I know they aren't looking for $1,000 pen or more either.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 30, 2012)

By the way, the engraving on the box was done by Kaalenshaan woods, very well done as usual.


----------



## GoatRider (Jan 30, 2012)

That's awesome, Glenn. What kit is it?


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 30, 2012)

that is a Majestic Jr.(it appears_)



GoatRider said:


> That's awesome, Glenn. What kit is it?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 30, 2012)

I have to agree with Roy and a few others.  Too much bling will distract from the real purpose of the wood and pen.  Even the Statesman might be a little too much.  I like the idea of the Jr Retro and replacing the black dome finial with a piece of the wood.


----------

